# Want A 66 Batmobile In 1/25th Scale ? Here It Is



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

if you have been waiting for a T.V. 66 Batmobile in 1/25th scale well here they are.
http://www.johnnysresin.com/black_star.html


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Hmmm . . . do I wait on the toys to come out and hope for accuracy and quality there, modify my own Futura kit, or buy this one? Too many options now! 

*Norman, coordinate!* :freak:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I believe that Jimmy Flintstone has offered a Resin TV Batmobile for several years.
I think that it requires wheels and tires from either the Polar Lights kit or from the AMT Fireball 500 cuda kit, but is otherwise complete. I think Jimmy's kit comes with figures.

Jimmy also offers a 1/64 Kit of the same car it needs wheels and tires from a 1/64 die cast car. but I think it is otherwise a complete kit.

Jimmy's resin kits are usually pretty reasonably priced. Try www.jimmyflintstonestudios.com and send for his catalog.

Jimmy has a very wide range of resin car bodies as well as a large figure kit line.

Beware that resin kits are not the same as styrene and will require a bit more work, however if you're willing to put in the extra effort you can build a really nice model from these kits.

Dave


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I picked up one of Jimmy's kits at WF two years ago. The buildup he had on display looked GREAT. And the figures are great, too!


Wayne


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Actually, the Jimmy Flintstone 1/64th scale Batmobile is complete with tires and wheels. They are white metal castings. Jimmy even supplies the brass rods for the axles. Very nice little kit. However you should be aware that the kit has a number of tiny photoetched parts which are very small and require some attention to apply. 

This kit is currently available through either Cultman's Hobby Shop or Mega Hobby.

www.culttvman.biz

www.megahobby.com


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

i didn't see a 66 tv batmobile there, this one is 1/25th scale and is from the tv show. wonder how they are able to sell them when barris has the license ? worth having though, and sizeable too
http://www.johnnysresin.com/black_star.html


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Most Resin kit producers (so called Garage Kit producers) don't bother with trying to obtain a license. 
Their production volume is so small the licensors generally don't not go after them.
Johnny's Resin's kit is unlicensed so is Jimmy Flintstone's.

Dave


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

These are,or were made by an italian company called Magnetic Models,and were available about three or four years ago but their site went dark.They are beautifully done with cast metal steering and engine parts,lighting and decals,and photo etch parts.Certainly reasonable for this kit,and more affordable than the $600.00-$800.00 plus for the 1/25 scale die-cast built up that is sometimes found on e-bay.I know,I have two of these.Alexander


----------

